# Coco



## stephiemarie78 (Nov 24, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=center]*IN OUR HEARTS*

 We thought of you with love today.
 But that is nothing new.
 We thought about you yesterday.
 And days before that too.
 We think of you in silence.
 We often speak your name.
 Now all we have is memories.
 And your picture in a frame.
 Your memory is our keepsake.
 With which we'll never part.
 God has you in his keeping.
 We have you in our heart.[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]






[/align][align=center]






[/align][align=center]





My Little Princess has left me to join her friends Cooter and Wolf on the Rainbow Bridge. It's been a few weeks since you left and I miss you so much. I love you little girl.
[/align]


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Coco has passed on, Steph.
I had followed her recovery thread, and am just realising that I hadn't read it for awhile.
She was a real little trooper. One tough little girl:rainbow:ink iris:
Hugs to you in what I'm sure are hard days...:hug:


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG I'm so very sorry to here that she's left us


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 25, 2008)

Very lucky to be loved. May you find comfort in her memories and happy life,

thinking of you


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 25, 2008)

I am glad you were finally able to post. 

RIP Sweety.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 25, 2008)

:hug::cry4:


----------



## JimD (Nov 25, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

....binky free Coco
ray::rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am sorrow for her passing. One thing is for sure she knew she was well loved.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 25, 2008)

I am so, so sorry to hear this, especially after all you've been through with her. 

You both gave her every possible chance, and made her life so happy. 

God Bless, Coco, you are whole again now

Jan


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks all, Its been a very difficult few months. But I'm glad that she's in a better place and not in pain. I did enjoy the kisses she gave while i bathed her but I'd give anything just to have my little girl back. I remember shortly after her accident thinking I would come home and she'd be her normal self having full use of her leggs.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss :hug:

Binky free, Coco :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Binky free, sweet Coco.:rainbow:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, Sweetie. My thoughts are with you.

((HUGS))


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Coco. :tears2:She was such a beautiful girl.

Binky Free Sweet Coco. 

:rainbow:

My thought and prayers will go out to you in this time in heart-brake. 

Karlee


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 27, 2008)

I am so sorry, oh my gosh, Steph. 

Thinking of all of you...

RIP CoCo


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been thinking about you alot today. I wish you where here with me, I miss you so much. As much as I miss you I know that your better now. You can hop and see again. Things where so gloomy in the end. You where blind and limited use of your back legs. I kept hoping you'd get better but it was really hard to see you this way. I just wish there was more that we or the vets could have done for you.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 16, 2008)

Coco was a beautiful, courageous and wonderful rabbit. She was so lucky to have you, and you were so lucky to have her.

You did everything for her that a bunny could wish for. She will know that.

I am so sad that you lost her and hope that you can find some small comfort in posting in here :hug1.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 17, 2008)

I think you did all you could for Coco, and a lot more than many would have done. You tried to give her a quality of life, and you certainly gave her love. She couldn't have asked for more from her bunny parents :hug:

Jan


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Nov 7, 2009)

It's been a year now, I still miss you. I keep your photo on my desk at work. I'll never forget you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 8, 2009)

so sorry for your loss on this anniversary--she was a lovely little girl. We have a couple anniversaries coming up--one this month and one in January. We look at our pictures every day too. Hang in there.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe it's been a year.

Coco was such a special girl - I'm sure she's binkying like crazy at the Bridge.

Jan


----------

